# Field PG Aufrüsten



## dpd80 (8 Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Hab mal ne Frage zum Field PG. 

Ich hab ein Field PG von 2002 mit nem 1GHz Pentium 3, 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Teil so aufzurüsten, das man darauf mit WinCC Flex arbeiten kann? Ich denke mal, das es nicht geht, zumal die Pentium 3 nur bis 1,4 GHz hergestellt wurden, aber ich wollte noch ne zweite Meinung


----------



## edison (8 Dezember 2006)

Kannst Dein PG bei Eichler aufrüsten lassen - P4 2,4GHz - die rufen dafür aber 1820€ auf.
Ob das noch Wirtschaftlich ist?

Ansonsten wäre ich ebenfalls sehr interessiert mein altes Field PG aufzurüsten ist aber nurt ein 700er


----------



## dpd80 (8 Dezember 2006)

Und du bist sicher, das ich in meinem PG nen P4 2,4 nutzen kann? Hätt ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## dpd80 (8 Dezember 2006)

Hab es mir gerade auf der Internetseite angesehen. Im Klartext..... die kratzen die ganze Hardware aus dem Gehäuse und packen was neues rein :???: , gibts ja gar nicht  .


Trotzdem schonmal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## dpd80 (9 Dezember 2006)

Habe eben ne Mail von Siemens bekommen.

Ins P III Field PG kann maximal ein 1GHz Prozessor und 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher, jedenfalls ohne größere Umbauten.


----------



## edison (11 Dezember 2006)

Leider ist mit nem PIII 1GHz und 512MB Ram unter WinCC Flex nicht sonderlich viel zu reißen - läuft das da überhaupt?

Nur aus diesem Grund habe ich jetzt ein Field PG


----------



## sps.net.tc (18 Februar 2008)

*Field PG P3*

Kommt drauf an welche Art von CPU drin ist, wenns eine Mobile P3 ist sind max 1,2GHz drin, bei ner "normalen" konnens bis zu 1,4 mit 1mb Cache sein (tualatinkern) weiss aber nicht ob das Board den Tualatin ohne probleme unterstützt. Weiss evtl jemand was im Field PG P3 verbaut ist?​


----------

